# any valuable 2 year september course in melbourne



## sumandeep (May 6, 2013)

Hello at all,

Kindly suggust........

I want to apply for student visa so that my visa start in september or oct2013 in melbourne.

Can anyone guide about any course available for september in melbourne or geelong.Course an be 2 year 
Alhough i had done graduation from india but i want to start my student visa as there will be my marriage in end of august 2013.

please reply


----------



## sumandeep (May 6, 2013)

Pleas reply


----------



## ahmad.ali12100atgmail. (Feb 1, 2014)

heyy have u applied yettt?


----------



## forestyuan2014 (Oct 7, 2014)

What level is the course, undergraduate or postgraduate?


----------

